# Advise and Help Pls



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I was advised in March that I have PCOS, I am also on 100mg of Clomid as well. I saw my con a few weeks ago and he told me that I need to loose some weight, which is fine I can accept that, I told him that I was having problems with loosing it and he just told me to try harder!  I am upset with him and annoyed so I booked an appointment at my doctors to see if she would put me on met. I saw her this morning and when I asked about met she told me that it was for people who had diabetes and that I was not able to take it.

I thought that met was OK for us PCOS people and that it can help with loosing weight and also OV. Can anyone help me I don't know what to do I really think that they should put me on met but no one seems to want to.

Any advise would be great!


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi 
As far as I know, metformin is still not licensed as a PCOS treatment, just as a diabetes treatment, so alot of GPs don't know about it/won't use it. I would see another GP if you can, and hopefully they will let you have it. If not, try contacting your consultant again, and ask him whether he can recommend it to the GP for your treatment.

Good luck


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

emma

metformin still isnt licensed for pcos sufferers and it your gp may not be aware that cons are prescribing it to pcos sufferers, you best bet is to contact your cons and ask for them to send a letter to gp explaining the use of it and asking them to prescribe it for you

You might need to have an insulin resistance test prior to being prescribed it 


love
suzie xx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

emma123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was advised in March that I have PCOS, I am also on 100mg of Clomid as well. I saw my con a few weeks ago and he told me that I need to loose some weight, which is fine I can accept that, I told him that I was having problems with loosing it and he just told me to try harder!  I am upset with him and annoyed so I booked an appointment at my doctors to see if she would put me on met. I saw her this morning and when I asked about met she told me that it was for people who had diabetes and that I was not able to take it.
> 
> ...


Hi Hun. I'm in the same situation as you apart from my cons put me on Met. I had been trying with Clomid for 9 months with no luck so he put me on Met because i also needed to loose some weight and also have PCOS. He just said that my blood test and blood sugars showed i was insulin resistant which is caused by the PCOS. I also find it very difficult to loose weight and you are right. The doctor doesnt seem to care and has also said to me try harder but its alright them saying that when you are ttc, emotionally a wreck and trying to loose weigh all at once. Although in 2 years i have lost 3 stone i still have another 2 1/2 stone to go before they say i am at the right weight. When you go and see the cons again, just ask him about the met again. Doctors dont really know much about PCOS and Met as i have found out. Only the Specialist at the hospital. Hope this has helped a little
Take care and i hope whatever tx you have, it all turns out great in the end
Melanie xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Very little seems to be known about all of this over here! but in the US loads seems to be known its odd


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

weird isn't it?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

very when I 1st found out I had PCOS i searched the net and everything about it was American. Even a book I have says more is known in America


----------



## missminogue (Apr 29, 2006)

Fortunately I did not have the problem over prescribing, my Consultant gave me 1 month of Metformin & it has subsequently been prescribed by my GP, he has been informed of any dosage changes and changed the script accordingly. 

However - what maybe useful for you to know is that within the BNF (British National Formulary) the prescribers 'bible' - PCOS is now mentioned under Metformin as a condition Metformin may be used for therapy. Everyone who writes prescriptions in hospital & surgeries etc would have access to this book, perhaps gently suggest your GP looks this up?

Hope this helps!


----------



## NickyD (Mar 23, 2006)

http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:L8DfwUgAl24J:www.druginfozone.nhs.uk/Documents/QA105.1-MetforminPCOSgeneral.doc%3Fid%3D558364+British+National+Formulary+pcos+metformin&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=2

Massive link re BNF, Also posted on another board

Nicky


----------

